# 1cc = how many mg



## banumathy

Hi All,

Please help me to clarify my doubt

1cc equal to how many mg?

10cc of 1% xylocaine was used, so how to convert cc to mg

because J2001=10mg.

Thanks for advance

BanuCPC.


----------



## debrakae

We had our local Medicaid figure it for us and for J2001, 1cc = 1 unit


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

look up any conversion calculator on the internet to help you convert from one to another



banumathy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me to clarify my doubt
> 
> 1cc equal to how many mg?
> 
> 10cc of 1% xylocaine was used, so how to convert cc to mg
> 
> because J2001=10mg.
> 
> Thanks for advance
> 
> BanuCPC.


----------



## azwilson2

1cc of Kenalog is equal to 40mg


----------



## sthibo

Xylocaine 1% is just that. There is no mg conversion, so no matter how may cc's you use it's just still a 1% solution. IV and IM drugs come in mg's per cc.
Example: Kenalog comes in 20mg per cc and also 40mg per cc. Hope this helps.


----------



## banumathy

sorry sthibo,

I didn't get you,

if provider used 10cc or 1000cc of 1% lidocaine, then we can just code J2001 only without any quanty right?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

You can only code xylocaine J2001 for IV.  If it is just for local anesthetic it is not billable per CPT surgery package.


----------



## Walker22

1mg = 1cc ... that's an standard unit of metric measure


----------



## marvelh

The conversion will vary with the drug.  Milligram (mg) is a factor of concentration or strength (how much drug) while cubic centimeter (cc) aka milliliter (ml) is a factor of volume.

I sometimes use coffee as an illustration to help non-clinical staff with these concepts.  

...For example, small, medium or large or tall, grande or venti describe the volume of the drink but not how strong it is.  

Whereas "shots" describe the concentration or strength, i.e. 2  shots of espresso is not as strong as 4 shots of espresso.  

So a tall cup of coffee with four shots of espresso is stronger than a tall cup of coffee with one shot.  But a tall cup of coffee with no extra shots versus a venti cup of coffee with no extra shots have the same strength or concentration but just different volume.

So depending upon the HCPCS code description for the drug, you may need to know one or the other or both.  For example, if 2 cc (volume) of Kenalog 40mg / cc (concentration / strength) is injected, the provider actually injected a total of 80 mg of Kenalog (40 * 2) and would be reported with 8 units of J3301.  

Whereas if 1 cc of Kenalog 40 mg /cc were injected (less volume but same strength), only 40 mg was injected and 4 units of J3301 would be billed.  We would bill the same units of J3301 for 4 cc of Kenalog 10 mg / cc (more volume of less concentrated)

So volume (cc, ml, liters, etc) is not synonomous with concentration / strength (micrograms, milligrams, grams, etc)


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Weight vs Volume*

mg = Milligram is a measure of weight.
cc = Cubic Centimeter is a measure of volume.

One quart (volume) of lead will weigh more than one quart (same volume) of feathers. 

Or, put another way ... one pound (weight) of lead will take up less space (volume) than one pound (same weight) of feathers.

So there is *no *standard conversion. It depends on what you are measuring.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde

FTessaBartels said:


> mg = Milligram is a measure of weight.
> cc = Cubic Centimeter is a measure of volume.
> 
> One quart (volume) of lead will weigh more than one quart (same volume) of feathers.
> 
> Or, put another way ... one pound (weight) of lead will take up less space (volume) than one pound (same weight) of feathers.
> 
> So there is *no *standard conversion. It depends on what you are measuring.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


That was gooood!  I have been pounding my head trying to come up with a really good way to explain this one and you did it!  I like the lead vs feathers contrast.  I will remember this one.


----------



## Walker22

FTessaBartels said:


> mg = Milligram is a measure of weight.
> cc = Cubic Centimeter is a measure of volume.
> 
> One quart (volume) of lead will weigh more than one quart (same volume) of feathers.
> 
> Or, put another way ... one pound (weight) of lead will take up less space (volume) than one pound (same weight) of feathers.
> 
> So there is *no *standard conversion. It depends on what you are measuring.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



You (and Marvelh) are, of course, both correct. I don't know what I was thinking when I posted my response.....


----------



## Beauty23

*celeston J0702*



debrakae said:


> We had our local Medicaid figure it for us and for J2001, 1cc = 1 unit



J0702 celeston 3mg. 1cc was ordered to be given. Is that converted to 30mg? Would that be billed at 3 units?


----------



## mhstrauss

Beauty23 said:


> J0702 celeston 3mg. 1cc was ordered to be given. Is that converted to 30mg? Would that be billed at 3 units?



3mg of Celestone = 0.5 cc = 1 unit of J0702.
So 1 cc = 2 units.


----------

